# Steam freunde suche ab 20+



## mauhdl (5. September 2015)

Hallo an alle suche ein paar nette Leute zum Zocken auf steam.ich selbst bin 28 jahre alt und spiele gerne cs, arma3, usw.
Ihr könnt mich bitte gerne adden Danke. 

Steam id: MauHdL-AUT


----------



## amer_der_erste (5. September 2015)

AUT? Austria? (:


----------



## mauhdl (6. September 2015)

Ja austria


----------

